# GT: Preseason Game 7: Clippers vs. Warriors 10/24



## Weasel

<center>







vs.









Mon Oct 24
6:30pm </center>


----------



## Weasel

Oddly the game will be played in Montana for some reason connected to the Warriors coach.


----------



## Free Arsenal

I vote warriors this time.


----------



## air_nitta

I agree. The Baron will be too much for us, but i think it will be a close one.


----------



## WarriorFan64

Not only him JRich Dunleavy Murphy our whole team can ball thats why its good to have Baron people think that he is the only one, he is the whole team, not. This team, everyone can ball should be a good game.


----------



## Free Arsenal

As much as I hope the Warriors don't beat the Clippers out for Pacific Division Crown, I really hope that Baron does stay healthy. It would be best to have beat a team without injuries than one with.


----------



## Darth Bryant

I'm excited about this game to see how well the Clippers will match up with GS. I still think GS will have a better record, but believe me I hope I'm wrong. I'd like to see Clippers starters do what they did last night... Chew em up and spit em out, and the bench come out strong. 


Should be a fun game, to bad it's not on TV! :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Weasel

Should be an interesting game but by playing each other I don't think it will show anything about who is better since Maggette won't play, Kaman won't either, and Cassell probably won't play since he played last night. Expect Ewing and Goldwire to split all the PG time.


----------



## DaFranchise

Weasel said:
 

> Should be an interesting game but by playing each other I don't think it will show anything about who is better since Maggette won't play, Kaman won't either, and Cassell probably won't play since he played last night. Expect Ewing and Goldwire to split all the PG time.


 I agree. Lets wait to the games count to see who is better. We wont be at full strength so it will be tough to gauge who is the better team. Is there enough people in Montana to fill up the arena?


----------



## Darth Bryant

Weasel said:


> Should be an interesting game but by playing each other I don't think it will show anything about who is better since Maggette won't play, Kaman won't either, and Cassell probably won't play since he played last night. Expect Ewing and Goldwire to split all the PG time.



Theres no rule for this, but normally speaking the last two or so preseason games are normally more competitve as they play more of the starting lineup, and less of the tryouts because at this point they know for the most part who is going to stay and who is going to go.

I think tonight the starters should get some decent playing time, I'd expect everyone to play, but that doesnt mean there will be huge minutes. But you want the starting line up to work on the chemestry in the final couple games before going into the season.

I'm not fimilar though with how Mike runs his preseasons. I didnt watch any preseason basketball last season cause of school. But I'd say if he runs it like the majority of the other teams in the leauge, we might see some battling! Err hear some battling.

I hope so.


----------



## Darth Bryant

DaFranchise said:


> I agree. Lets wait to the games count to see who is better. We wont be at full strength so it will be tough to gauge who is the better team. Is there enough people in Montana to fill up the arena?


I never said this is an indicatin on what the season will completely and totally look like. But for a brief peroid our starters will be playing thier starters, and both teams.. At least from the starter perspective have been going for wins even though its preseason. You'd be able to form some idea on how well the Clippers will match up when playing Golden State, reguardless of it being preseason or not just by watching and comparing starters minutes and productivity.


----------



## DaFranchise

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I never said this is an indicatin on what the season will completely and totally look like. But for a brief peroid our starters will be playing thier starters, and both teams.. At least from the starter perspective have been going for wins even though its preseason. You'd be able to form some idea on how well the Clippers will match up when playing Golden State, reguardless of it being preseason or not just by watching and comparing starters minutes and productivity.


I agree with you to a point. Mike D didnt play a lot of the scrubs last night. However, when you are missing 2/5 of your starting lineup and 2 key reserves there is going to be some impact to the game.


----------



## Free Arsenal

DaFranchise said:


> I agree with you to a point. Mike D didnt play a lot of the scrubs last night. However, when you are missing 2/5 of your starting lineup and 2 key reserves there is going to be some impact to the game.


It still didn't make a difference, the MAvs still got steam rolled.


----------



## qross1fan

Prediction: Warriors 97 Clippers 89 

Danny Ewing drops 20 and gets 6 dimes, Wilcox gets 11 boards with 2 blocks. Mobley gets 17/5/5


----------



## DaFranchise

Free Arsenal said:


> It still didn't make a difference, the MAvs still got steam rolled.


True but the Mavs were missing Stack, Dampier, and Avery sat his starters for most of the 4th.


----------



## Free Arsenal

DaFranchise said:


> True but the Mavs were missing Stack, Dampier, and Avery sat his starters for most of the 4th.


The Clippers were missing Maggete, Livingston, Rebraca, and Kaman. And didn't play Sam for more than 25 minutes.

I don't know, but not playing Sam for more than 25 minutes is enough of a handicap on it's own.


----------



## Weasel

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=209824


----------



## Weasel

Just saw on clippers.com that Kaman's status was upgraded to probable which means he most likely is going to play. Also Rebraca has been upgraded to questionable. Hopefully most the team can play tonight.


----------



## leidout

tv or radio?


----------



## DaFranchise

leidout said:


> tv or radio?


Its only on radio.


----------



## Weasel

http://www.progressivetalk1150.com/streaming.html

and 

http://www.nba.com/broadband/alp_schedule.html


----------



## Weasel

There must be a delay or something neither radio hosts above have any broadcasts so far.


----------



## qross1fan

i turn on the radio i hear a Wilcox rebound already . . . 8-7 golden state up


----------



## Botchla

for too it doesnt seem to work it just keeps trying to connect.


----------



## qross1fan

Fisher makes one of two, 9-7 with about 9 in a half min left

Ewing passes to Korolev and he has a nice up and under play according to Lawler 9-9 Tied, Brand blocks Biedrins, runs down and gets an and 1 11-9 Clippers with brand shooting one


----------



## Weasel

qrich1fan said:


> i turn on the radio i hear a Wilcox rebound already . . . 8-7 golden state up



Damn the game has started? Both nba.com and the online 1150am aren't working. Damn, I guess I can't listen in tonight.


----------



## qross1fan

7:43 left Brand made the ft; 12-9 Clippers; Mobley slaps the ball out, Warriors ball; Fisher drives to left fires a deep two, misses, Biedrins rebound, passes to Cabarkapa 12-11 Clippers; Wilcox and1; 14-11 Clippers; makes the FT; 15-11 Clippers


----------



## qross1fan

Korolev gets a rebound, Elton gets fouled shooting two; 15-11 Clippers; Brand makes the first; Chris Taft checks in for Biedrins; Brand makes both 17-11 Clippers


----------



## Weasel

Good thing qrich1fan has a radio and is posting the play by play. :banana:


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley steals or blocks didnt hear it, Brand hits a 10 footer; 19-11 Clippers; Jason misses three, Mobley rebound; Mobley brings it up; Ewing misses a jumper, Dunleavy rebounds, Taft puts it back up 19-13 Clippers


----------



## qross1fan

Taft misses a lay up on a break; Wilcox rebounds; passes to Cuttino, down low to Brand, Ewing to Korolev; Koro drives and misses Taft rebounds; Fast break pass stolen by Ewing; Mobley in and out, Taft rebounds, time out Warriors; 4:34 left Clippers up 19-13. 

lol yeah thank god i have a radio heh


----------



## qross1fan

19-13; Koro guarding Dunleavy; Richardson posts up Mobley and draws the foul; JRich makes them both; 19-15 Clippers; Mobley lobs to Wilcox for the 2 handed JAM; 21-15 Clippers; Wilcox blocks a dunk by Dunleavy; Mobley behind his back to Wilcox for the air windmill; Wilcox gets a rebound; 25-15 Clippers; Mobley hits a 18 footer;


----------



## qross1fan

Wilcox gets another rebound; Ewing misses the three, Brand rebounds; kick ball on Golden St. time out on the court; 2:43 left, 25-15 Clippers


----------



## qross1fan

God Damn Who Is This Wilcox Kid? A Dunk, A Block, A Dunk, A Rebound, Please Do Not Trade Him


----------



## qross1fan

25-15 Clippers up and have the ball; Davis steals it; Foul on Wilcox, Fisher going to the line; Another Warriors steal; Dunleavy pushed by Wilcox; Clippers 10-16 so far from the floor, and Warriors are 6-20; Dunleavy makes 25-19 Clippers; Ewing has it vs Fisher; Brand goes to the line shooting two


----------



## qross1fan

Brand makes both 27-19; Zelly will play thursday; Foul on Ewing; Fisher shooting two; Fisher makes both 27-21 Clippers; 1:30 left; Ewing backs in vs Fisher; Koro misses a long two pointer; Warriors ball; Taft makes a right handed jump hook; 27-23 Clippers(8-2 Warriors run); Foul on Mikeal Pietrus


----------



## Weasel

Good to hear Rebraca will play Thursday.


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley makes first as White and Boniface N`Dong check in; Mobley makes second; 29-23 Clippers; Dunleavy misses three; 29 Seconds left; Koro misses a three; White rebound; Clips working for last shot of the quarter; travel on mobely and he doesn't seem happy; 9 Seconds left in the first; Dunleavy misses a straight away three and 1st Quarter is done; 29-23 Clippers lead


----------



## qross1fan

Clippers shoot 56% and Warriors shoot 34%(or 30) in the first so far

29-23 Clippers; Yuta Tabuse is in the game; N`Dong goes to work and a tech on Warriors for 3 second; Mobley makes the FT 30-23 Clippers; Koro/Mobley/Dong/White and Tabuse for Clips; Warriors steal it; Warriors got both JRich and Davis in; Aaron Miles scores; 30-25 Clips; Korolev travels . . damn wth is wrong with him


----------



## qross1fan

Ross checks in for Mobley; Miles brings the ball up for Golden State; JRich misses a 20 footer; rebound to white; 30-25 Clips; Foul on Golden St.; Ross misses the T; 30-25 Clippers; Singleton checks in for Korolev; Biedrins checks in for Golden St.;


----------



## qross1fan

Tabuse makes a 20 footer; 32-25 Clippers; steal by Tabuse; N`Dong gets an and one!; 34-25 Clippers; Misses the FT; Pietrus makes a three; 34-28 Clippers; Ross makes a 15 footer; 36-28 Clippers; JRich makes a reverse lay up; 36-30 Clippers; White misses a 20 footer; N`Dong rebounds; Warriors rebound off another White miss; Pietrus shooting two; time out 8:47 left in the half


----------



## qross1fan

Pietrus shooting two; 36-31 Clips; misses second; Biedrins rebounds but foul on Tabuse; Warriors ball; 11 on the shot clock; Pietrus misses; Ross rebound; Tabuse brings it up; Ross misses a 20 footer; Tabuse rebounds; N`Dong makes a 15 footer; 38-31 Clips up; MIke Smith sure loves N`Dongs game; Warriors score; 38-33 Clips; Ross makes a jumper 40-31 Clips


----------



## qross1fan

my comps lagging; Richardson makes a jumper; 40-33 Clips; Foul on Davis; Clipper ball; Dunleavy checks in for Davis; Offensive foul; 40-33 Clips; Tabuse brings it up; 40-35 Clips; Ross makes another 20 footer; 42-35 Clips;


----------



## qross1fan

Dong steals; Pietrus rebounds; Tabuse forces a TO; Ross misses 10 footer; out of bounds Warrior ball; time out on the court; 5:41 left; 42-35 Clips


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Don't know HOW you do it "q", but you're doing it.

Great job ...

Clippers have started making little mistakes, but still up by 7.


----------



## qross1fan

Monta Ellis checked in; Richardson scoops it in; 42-37 Clippers by 5; Singleton goes to the line for two; Singleton makes the first; Makes second; 44-37 Clippers; White gets the board; N`Dong misses; Singleton fights for the rebound; Clipper ball; 4:23 left to go in the half; Clips shooting over 50%; Yuta from the foul circle; 46-37 Clippers; (god damn alot of Yuta fans); Yuta steals the ball; Lay up; 48-37 Clippers; Dunleavy gets fouled shooting two


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Yuta is having a great game. He just went coast-to-coast.

He also has a large group of fans there.


----------



## qross1fan

Makes one of two; 48-38 Clippers; N`Dong makes a jumper wow; 50-38 Clippers; (Dirks shooting coach taught N`Dong how to shoot); Time out on the floor; 2:59 left in the half


----------



## qross1fan

yeah i sure do it eh lol . . . and btw dynasty, im watching the Jets/Falcons game while im doing this as well lol


----------



## qross1fan

NO CATCH BY JETS!! ball hit the ground; back to the game

Cheaney checks in; Ellis misses; White rebounds; Tabuse bringing the ball again; Yuta works vs Fisher; Ross misses; N`Dong misses; Tabuse gets his *5*th rebound; Ellis driving and lays it up and in; 50-40 Clippers; Foul on Cheaney


----------



## Dynasty Raider

qrich1fan said:


> yeah i sure do it eh lol . . . and btw dynasty, im watching the Jets/Falcons game while im doing this as well lol


I'm watching Vick & Falcons kick the Jets Boo-tte'. I like both teams, but Testaverde is just too old to be out there. Vick is just unbelievable.


----------



## qross1fan

Singleton will shoot two; makes first, misses second; double lane violation; Jump Ball; Singleton jumps and wins the tip; Tabuse drives to his right and passes to White for a 20 footer; 53-40 Clippers; Dunleavy going to the line, Foul on White


----------



## qross1fan

Jets INT!!!{i dont care who wins just as long as Vick doesnt get 20 fantasy points since im up 19 somewhere)

Dunleavy misses; N`Dong overshoots; Taft rebound; Fisher makes a shot; 53-43 Clips by 10; White travels; Warriors ball; final minute of the half; Cheaney hits a jumper; 53-45 Clips; 42 Seconds to go; White misses a 22 footer; N`Dong gets fouled and will shoot two


----------



## Dynasty Raider

White is having a horrible game ... trying too hard to win a spot. Competition is very tough tonight.


----------



## qross1fan

makes one of two; 29 seconds left; Cheaney makes a 22 footer; 54-47 Clippers; 18 Seconds; Tabuse drives to left; 6 on the shot clock; Makes a 18 footer and the Yuta fans are on there feet; Tabuse scored 8 in the 2nd; 56-67 Clippers lead.


----------



## Weasel

qrich1fan said:


> makes one of two; 29 seconds left; Cheaney makes a 22 footer; 54-47 Clippers; 18 Seconds; Tabuse drives to left; 6 on the shot clock; Makes a 18 footer and the Yuta fans are on there feet; Tabuse scored 8 in the 2nd; 56-67 Clippers lead.



I didn't know Tabuse had fans in Montana.


----------



## qross1fan

i guess they follwed him there? i uno


----------



## Weasel

Clippers up 9 at half?


----------



## qross1fan

2nd half underway; Ewing/McCarty/Koro/Wilcox/Mobley starting the 2nd half; Wilcox in n out; Warriors ball; Fisher makes a "long" 2 pointer; 56-49 Clippers; Stolen by Fisher, Jam by Dunleavy; 56-51


----------



## leidout

Someone wanna explain to me how Tabuse has zero skills and doesn't deserve to be in the league?


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Why so many Warrior fans there?

Just heard some Clipper fans, but not as many as Warrior fans.


----------



## qross1fan

foul off the ball on Zarko Cabarkapa; Wilcox misses a jump hook; Fisher rebound; Kisses the lay up home; 56-53 Clips; Shot made by Clips; 58-53 Clippers; Dun takes it out in front of Dun; Dunleavy Jr. makes a 15 footer; 58-55 Clips by 3; Mobley misses a 15 footer; Richardson scores; 58-57 Clips; Koro is fouled by Dunleavy; Korolev misses a 8 footer; Fight for a rebound; Warriors ball; Richardson misss 20 footer; Wilcox rebound; Walter makes a trey; 61-57 Clippers


----------



## qross1fan

Wilcox gets a block; 13 on the shot clock for GSW; Foul on Wilcox; Warriors shooting two; Tabuse getting ready to check in; Fisher makes the first of two; 61-58 Clips; Makes 2nd; 61-59 Clippers by a pair; Tabuse brings it up; McCarty is fouled; out of bands to Clips; Korolev brings it in; Offensive foul, illegal pick


----------



## qross1fan

McCarty knows how to play a piano? 

Wilcox rebounds a JRich miss; Mobley misses a trey; Fisher rebounds; Dunleavy misses from the foul line; Zarko tips it in; 61-61 about 7 minutes left; Tabuse brings the ball up; McCarty misses a trey; Dunleavy rebounds(wtf is up with Korolev); Tabuse brings it up; 18 Footer for Wilcox; 63-61 Clips back on top


----------



## Weasel

For Brand, Kaman, Cassell, Rebraca, Maggette, and Livingston not playing the Clippers are doing well.


----------



## qross1fan

time out taken; 5:45 left in the third


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Koro not having a good game ... pulled quickly by coach.


----------



## qross1fan

Zarko misses; Ross rebounds; Tabuse brings the ball up; Mobley shoots and misses; Davis rebounds; Tabuse knocks it away; Mobley misses on the fast break; Warrior ball


----------



## qross1fan

Richardson made it; 63-63 All; Foul on Richardson holding Mobley; Ralph and Smith making fun of Montana in a weird way; (Mike Smith supposably ran 7 miles . . yeah right); Mobley makes the FT; 65-63 Clippers


----------



## qross1fan

missed what happaned radio shut off someway; Clippers have the ball now; Dunleavy Jr. is 3-13 from the game; Tabuse to Wilcox; Wilcox misses; Davis with the rebound; Fisher brings it up; Richardson misses; Ross fights for it; Wilcox picks it up; Mobley rebounds; Mobley misses left handed lay up; Dunleavy gets an and one; 2:42 left, time out; 65-65 All; Dunleavy to shoot one when we return.


----------



## Weasel

Dynasty Raider said:


> Koro not having a good game ... pulled quickly by coach.



It seems like it, hopefully he is just having a bad day since he is getting the time to shine.


----------



## qross1fan

Justin Davis misses the FT; Wilcox rebounds; Mobley gets an and one; 67-65 Clips; Cat makes the FT; 68-65 Clips; Walter makes a turn around jumper; 70-65 Clips(i dont kno how theyll cut anyone); Tabuse with a steal; McCarty for three; 73-65 Clips; 8 points in the quarter for McCarty and Clips on a 8-0 run; Travel on Zarko Cabarkapa


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Weasel said:


> It seems like it, hopefully he is just having a bad day since he is getting the time to shine.


Yeah ... probably EVERYTHING is intimidating and too much pressure on him ... he's so young.

At least, he doesn't have to worry about being cut.


80/67, Clippers


----------



## qross1fan

foul on richardson off the ball; mobley @ the line; makes both; 75-65 Clips(10-0 Scoring Run Clips); McCarty rebounds; Ross makes a jumper; 77-65 Clips; Justin Davis ends the 12-0 run with a dunk; 77-67 Clips; McCarty makes a trey, dime from Tabuse; 80-67 Clips; 11 points for McCarty in the quarter; Tabuse has 8 points, 6 dimes, 5 boards and 3 steals in the game so far.


----------



## qross1fan

damnit i gotta go eat now . . hopefully ill be back soon; 

Wilcox with a dunk; 82-69 Clippers leading.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Wilcox is EVERYWHERE ...

Now, who was that that wanted to trade him for anything --- just get rid of him?


----------



## Weasel

qrich1fan said:


> damnit i gotta go eat now . . hopefully ill be back soon;
> 
> Wilcox with a dunk; 82-69 Clippers leading.



Hopefully someone who is listening to the radio can help us luntil you come back.


----------



## WarriorFan64

Dynasty Raider said:


> Why so many Warrior fans there?
> 
> Just heard some Clipper fans, but not as many as Warrior fans.


Because warriors are the best team in California thats why theres more Warriors fans.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

WarriorFan64 said:


> Because warriors are the best team in California thats why theres more Warriors fans.


Oh yeah?? They've got to get past Clippers to make that claim.


----------



## DaFranchise

Hey QRich are you done eating? We need updates. Yuta is playing like a mad man. I might be wrong about the kid.


----------



## DaFranchise

WarriorFan64 said:


> Because warriors are the best team in California thats why theres more Warriors fans.


Go back to your forum. Oh yeah nobody is there.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Sorry, but ATL is humiliating the Jets.


Goldwire is playing and already has 9 pts. Clippers up by 16.


WarriorFan: Your starting 5 had better be twice as good as ours because when our 2nd unit comes in --- you're in trouble.

In our last few games ... it doesn't matter who we play up agains others' starters ... we're winning and looking good doing it.

87/71 Clippers. Those Warriors are whipping our tails.


----------



## DaFranchise

Dynasty Raider said:


> Sorry, but ATL is humiliating the Jets.
> 
> 
> Goldwire is playing and already has 9 pts. Clippers up by 16.
> 
> 
> WarriorFan: Your starting 5 had better be twice as good as ours because when our 2nd unit comes in --- you're in trouble.
> 
> In our last few games ... it doesn't matter who we play up agains others' starters ... we're winning and looking good doing it.
> 
> 87/71 Clippers. Those Warriors are whipping our tails.


Our bench is looking damn good. Mike D is gonna have a tough time making the cuts. Should we keep N'Dong?


----------



## Dynasty Raider

DaFranchise said:


> Go back to your forum. Oh yeah nobody is there.


He's kidding. You're welcome here. We like the competition. As long as you keep in mind ... we're going to whip your tails.


----------



## DaFranchise

Dynasty Raider said:


> He's kidding. You're welcome here. We like the competition. As long as you keep in mind ... we're going to whip your tails.


Im just messing around. You gotta love a little NOCAL vs SOCAL rivalry


----------



## Dynasty Raider

I don't kno who Dunleavy should cut ... he gets paid good money to make that call. So far, he's looking damn good, so I live with his decisions.

Hell, from what I can tell ... there's no way he can miss with anyone he chooses.


----------



## WarriorFan64

its just preaseason on the real thing we play even harder.


----------



## qross1fan

Korolev rebounds; Ross passes to N`Dong; Ball knocked out of bands; White misses over Pietrus; Biedrins rebounds; Fisher takes the ball up court; Fisher airs a 22 footer; Out of bounds to Clippers; Pietrus long rebound; Dunleavy misses; Ross rebounds and is "everywhere"


----------



## qross1fan

6 minutes left; Ross misses a 20 footer; pietrus rebounds; Dunleavy travels; time out taken; 5:45 left; Clippers up 91-72


----------



## Dynasty Raider

DaFranchise said:


> ... gotta love a little NOCAL vs SOCAL rivalry


You're right about that ... AND they've got their money on a SOCAL player to save their butts.


----------



## DaFranchise

Where is qrich? He was doing such a good job. Coach D has got some hard decisions to make. Im not even sure who he should cut now. Everyone is playing well tonight except for White. I guess its a good problem to have.


----------



## M-Blade

DaFranchise said:


> Im just messing around. You gotta love a little NOCAL vs SOCAL rivalry


I'd really love it if the Warriors and Clippers could develop a serious rivalry this season as the top contenders in the Pacific division... just think about the extra national coverage both teams would get from it.


----------



## qross1fan

god damn the call of the game confused me lol


----------



## Dynasty Raider

WarriorFan64 said:


> its just preaseason on the real thing we play even harder.


Sure you do. Do you believe that WE are playing our best?


Wilcox another windmill dunk after already scoring a basket.

Who is that Chris?


----------



## DaFranchise

Dynasty Raider said:


> You're right about that ... AND they've got their money on a SOCAL player to save their butts.


Yup, they are praying Baron can stay healthy. I cant believe the way Wilcox has been playing. He is becoming a force on the defensive end and on the glass


----------



## DaFranchise

Is Kaman out too?


----------



## Dynasty Raider

M-Blade said:


> I'd really love it if the Warriors and Clippers could develop a serious rivalry this season as the top contenders in the Pacific division... just think about the extra national coverage both teams would get from it.


Sounds like a plan ... let get it started. You know sports writer reads these boards. If we do it good enough, the writers will catch on and there it goes.


----------



## Weasel

Is Wilcox playing center or PF in this game?


----------



## qross1fan

Korolev misses a 20 footer; N`Dong goes up to get it and gets fouled; N`Dong makes the first FT; Ray young goes to the line shooting two; Young misses them both and White cant control the rebound; 5 minutes left in the game GSW ball; Korolev knocks it away; N`Dong loses the ball; Warriors pushing; Ellis misses a trey; Young misses a 20 footer; Ewing rebounds; Goldwire brings the ball up; White makes a 20 footer; 95-72 Clippers


----------



## Weasel

DaFranchise said:


> Is Kaman out too?



I think he is.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

DaFranchise said:


> Is Kaman out too?


I haven't heard his name called.


----------



## DaFranchise

Hey Q whats the score?


----------



## qross1fan

Wilcox seems to be playing everywhere; White rebounds the Ellis miss; Jaric(Korolev) brings it up guarded by Pietrus; Goldwire knocks down a jumper; 97-72 Clippers; Lawlers Law going into affect for the first time this year soon; Jaric gets the rebound; Goldwire from the left corner; BINGOO; 100-72 The Law says game over; Biedrins i believe made a shot over N`Dong; 100-74 Clips; Jaric misses a 20 footer; N`Dong makes the follow up; 102-74 Clips; Young scores; 100-76


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

DaFranchise said:


> Go back to your forum. Oh yeah nobody is there.


LOL, DaFranchise you tha man


----------



## qross1fan

time out on the court: 102-76 Clips up


----------



## DaFranchise

Its a blowout!!!


----------



## qross1fan

yes Kaman is out, didnt wanna take a chance of making his right finger sprain or w.e worse


----------



## Weasel

Hey newclipfan,

I see you just signed up and are viewing this thread. You need to go to your email that you provided and activate your account so you can start posting. :cheers:


----------



## DaFranchise

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> LOL, DaFranchise you tha man


Thanks buddy


----------



## qross1fan

Koro's at the line and makes them both; 6 points for him; 104-76 with 2 minutes left in the game; N`Dong steals it; goldwire loses the ball to miles; Ellis makes an and one; 104-78


----------



## DaFranchise

qrich1fan said:


> yes Kaman is out, didnt wanna take a chance of making his right finger sprain or w.e worse


Thanks for the update. Lawlers Law in effect!


----------



## qross1fan

Korolev @ the line somehow and is the main ballhandler with Ewing and Goldie Locks in the game; Jaric has 8 points; 106-79 Clippers; Clips steal the ball; N`Dong makes a 20 footer and has 16 on the night; 108-79 Clippers; (HOW THE HELL WILL DUNLEAVY AND BAYLOR MAKE A CHOICE ON WHO TO CUT)


----------



## qross1fan

YAROSLAV "JARIC" KOROLEV JUST IN CASE PEOPLE SAY WE DONT HAVE JARIC LOL

Singleton makes both FT's: 109-79 Clippers


----------



## Dynasty Raider

qrich1fan said:


> Koro's at the line and makes them both; 6 points for him; 104-76 with 2 minutes left in the game; N`Dong steals it; goldwire loses the ball to miles; Ellis makes an and one; 104-78


I guess by the coach pulling him, he got some message from that. His game turned around.


----------



## DaFranchise

qrich1fan said:


> Korolev @ the line somehow and is the main ballhandler with Ewing and Goldie Locks in the game; Jaric has 8 points; 106-79 Clippers; Clips steal the ball; N`Dong makes a 20 footer and has 16 on the night; 108-79 Clippers; (HOW THE HELL WILL DUNLEAVY AND BAYLOR MAKE A CHOICE ON WHO TO CUT)


Seriously, I dont know what he will do. N'Dong is playing out of his mind. We need to keep another big body but I dont know what Mike D is goona do


----------



## qross1fan

Deja Akandel checks in for GSW; Singleton makes the 2nd: 110-79 Clippers; Ellis scores on Jaric: 110-81 40 seconds to go; Jaric makes a shot; 112-81 28 Seconds; Jaric in double figures; Foul on Clippers with 20 seconds to go


----------



## qross1fan

Taft shooting two; Makes first, misses second; 112-82; Koro/Jaric rebounds; Clippers running clock out; Clippers improve to 5-1 . . while Warriors drop to 2-4 in the pre-season


----------



## DaFranchise

30 pt blowout without Mags, Big Z, Kaman, and Livi. Pre season or not this is an impressive performance.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

WarriorFan: You've only won 2 games this preseason? What's up with that?

just kidding, really, pre-season has little bearing on the regular season.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

DaFranchise said:


> 30 pt blowout without Mags, Big Z, Kaman, and Livi. Pre season or not this is an impressive performance.


Or Brand


----------



## Weasel

DaFranchise said:


> 30 pt blowout without Mags, Big Z, Kaman, and Livi. Pre season or not this is an impressive performance.



I think Cassell and Brand too.


----------



## qross1fan

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> Or Brand



nah brandplayed the first quarter


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> Or Brand


Never Mind


----------



## yamaneko

Told you since the beginning, we should have kept ndong and tabuse.  But what might end up happening is keeping white and goldwire. GUGHGHGHGHG. What we REALLY need is mccarty not to have been given a guaranteed deal, because he is the obvious "weakest link" which is actually quite surprising to me.

Tabuse seems to have been playing excellent ball tonight in limited action. What amazes me more than anything else (people who follow him already know hes a great passer and good defense on the lanes), is hes rebounding. I think hes like the 2nd most rebounds per minute on the clippers this preseason. And hes about franki muniz's size. 

Clippers really screwed up by giving walter a guaranteed. Also dunleavvy really should reconsider sending korolev to the NBDL. 

By the way, it just shows you how deep the clippers are this year, that we are actually arguing who the clippers should cut down from 17 on the roster..


----------



## DaFranchise

Dynasty Raider said:


> WarriorFan: You've only won 2 games this preseason? What's up with that?
> 
> just kidding, really, pre-season has little bearing on the regular season.


And 1 of the games was against the Lakers so that doesnt count. Ha ha!!


----------



## Botchla

Wow, everyone seemed to have a good game, did eb play? also on fsn the pooh richardson, i think thats his name guaranteed that the clippers will make the playoffs. :angel:


----------



## yamaneko

by the way, if the player who had the most fans in the game tonight was tabuse, which it sounds like is true by a landslide, what does that tell you. Mind you, the game is being played in the basketball hotbed of....MONTANA? Heck, the clippers could play an exhibition in lebanon and tabuse would probably be the fan favorite.


----------



## DaFranchise

Botchla said:


> Wow, everyone seemed to have a good game, did eb play? also on fsn the pooh richardson, i think thats his name guaranteed that the clippers will make the playoffs. :angel:


I cant believe Pooh guaranteed the playoffs! He still has the Clipper blood running thru his veins


----------



## qross1fan

yamaneko said:


> by the way, if the player who had the most fans in the game tonight was tabuse, which it sounds like is true by a landslide, what does that tell you. Mind you, the game is being played in the basketball hotbed of....MONTANA? Heck, the clippers could play an exhibition in lebanon and tabuse would probably be the fan favorite.


what about in antartica? u think them japanese fans would go there? lol


----------



## DaFranchise

yamaneko said:


> by the way, if the player who had the most fans in the game tonight was tabuse, which it sounds like is true by a landslide, what does that tell you. Mind you, the game is being played in the basketball hotbed of....MONTANA? Heck, the clippers could play an exhibition in lebanon and tabuse would probably be the fan favorite.


He played a great game. Gotta give him some credit. Mike D has some tough choices. I dont think White and Goldwire are locks to make the team. You never know.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

I know it sounds stupid but i am concerned about who gets cut and who stays. Everyone played well. including McCarty, N'Dong, Tabuse, White and another player thrown in the log jam in Goldwire. Is Tabuse eligble to go to the D League?


----------



## qross1fan

yeah i think tabuse is . . . he was a rookie last year correct?


----------



## Botchla

with shaun out for 4 weeks or hopefully less, i think that coach d might reconsider having a bigger roster. i think in the 4th week that would have us in the middle of november so i think that well be ok for while, then when shaun comes back then cut someone.


----------



## sipclip

White will make this team.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

Now that i think about it, believe it or not White might get cut. But my opinion is that we still cut N'Dong becuase this was his only good game in preseason


----------



## yamaneko

yes, tabuse can go to the d league, but it wouldnt matter because he would count against the roster. What the clippers MIGHT be able to do is convince him to go back tot he long beach ABA team, but with a clause in his contract that allows him to go to the NBA if the clippers need him. But with his play this preseason plus tonight, i bet someone will pick him off waviers before that happens....even before his great play toronto had already offered him a spot...and look, even freaking reiner got claimed off of waviers.

Time will tell of course, but the two possible errors were korolev coming here too soon (he will take up a roster spot for nothing almost it seems), and signing mcarty to a guaranteed deal. 

I sure hope korolev is just super nervous.


----------



## DaFranchise

We have so much depth. A great problem to have.


----------



## qross1fan

i say waive mccarty for one . . . he has a guaranteed contract but oh well, its for one year


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

yamaneko said:


> yes, tabuse can go to the d league, but it wouldnt matter because he would count against the roster. What the clippers MIGHT be able to do is convince him to go back tot he long beach ABA team, but with a clause in his contract that allows him to go to the NBA if the clippers need him. But with his play this preseason plus tonight, i bet someone will pick him off waviers before that happens....even before his great play toronto had already offered him a spot...and look, even freaking reiner got claimed off of waviers.
> 
> Time will tell of course, but the two possible errors were korolev coming here too soon (he will take up a roster spot for nothing almost it seems), and signing mcarty to a guaranteed deal.
> 
> I sure hope korolev is just super nervous.


I like McCarty and i don't have a problem with him getting a guaranteed deal cuz he can shoot and is a vet. He had 11 points and was 3-3 from the three.


----------



## Botchla

to much of a good thing :banana:


----------



## DaFranchise

Once Mike D benched Koro he seemed to play much better when he was brought in. We gotta keep NDong. He has so much potential. Please keep him even if we have to send him to the D League.


----------



## sipclip

Yeah we have way to much depth. I don't want to release anyone.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

What about Singleton, what did he do today, possible cut?


----------



## DaFranchise

We need to keep Waltaa. He is good vet who will be good in crunch time and in the playoffs.


----------



## Weasel

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> What about Singleton, what did he do today, possible cut?



He definetly won't be cut.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> What about Singleton, what did he do today, possible cut?


I don't think he played tonight and if he did, if wasn't long.

I also believe the decision has already been made to keep him.


----------



## DaFranchise

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> What about Singleton, what did he do today, possible cut?


I believe Singleton has a 3 year deal. He is gonna be a great contributor off the bench. I know Mike D said that Korolev is unlikely to go to the D League but its not a bad idea to send him down there. He wont get much playing time on this Clippers team.


----------



## qross1fan

Singleton has a one year guaranteed deal(this year) and team options for the next three . . like Quinton Ross


----------



## Botchla

looks like seattle is the game where it ditermines their fates, should be a great game.


----------



## DaFranchise

qrich1fan said:


> Singleton has a one year guaranteed deal(this year) and team options for the next three . . like Quinton Ross


Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Weasel

This game will give Dunleavy a headache in who he is going to cut.


----------



## DaFranchise

Weasel said:


> This game will give Dunleavy a headache in who he is going to cut.


No kidding...The Clips have never had a problem like this in recent years.


----------



## DaFranchise

Im so excited. Let the season begin!!!!!!!


----------



## Weasel

DaFranchise said:


> Im so excited. Let the season begin!!!!!!!



Same here, I hope the Clippers don't disapoint.


----------



## The Man

Wow, I saw the score. Good job Clippers from a Pacer fan.


----------



## DaFranchise

The Birdman said:


> Wow, I saw the score. Good job Clippers from a Pacer fan.


Thanks buddy. It was fun beating up on our new NOCAL rival.


----------



## Weasel

We had at one point 40 total people here tonight (members + guests), hopefully some of those guests come back and sign up and the new members start joining in on the fun.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Damn, sounds like a great game. I had to work so I missed it, but when I saw the score, my jaw dropped.. But then I got home and saw Davis didnt play so I was a little sad. But it was still a huge win anyway, we showed our bench can step up.


----------



## Yao Mania

awesome to see Yuta have such a great game. The guy is very skilled, esp. for his height. Hope he'll make the team.


----------



## laclippers.de

oh by the way, Korolev's nickname is *Yarik* not Jaric


----------



## ClipOre4Life

yo.


----------



## qross1fan

laclippers.de said:


> oh by the way, Korolev's nickname is *Yarik* not Jaric


its pronounced Yarik correct, but spelled Jaric


----------



## Weasel

ClipOre4Life said:


> yo.



Welcome. :cheers:


----------



## laclippers.de

qrich1fan said:


> its pronounced Yarik correct, but spelled Jaric


Sorry qrich1fan, but that's not true. Korolev himself explained in an Interview:



> Do you go by any nicknames?
> "Yarik. Almost like Jaric....Yarik. Its just shortened version of Yaroslav. Teammates [in Russia] have always called me that."


Jaric would be pronounced differently in Russia.


----------



## Showtime87

Well, it appears Yuta earned himself a job for at least the month that Shaun will be out to begin the season. Five personal fouls in 20 minutes is somewhat troubling, but I like the 3 steals he managed and six assists while going 4-4 from the field. It wasn't against superior competition, but to do that against any NBA team should be proof that you belong in the league.


----------



## Free Arsenal

I say cut Anthony GoldWire. :banana:


----------



## Showtime87

Free Arsenal said:


> I say cut Anthony GoldWire. :banana:


He's probably going to be the one to go. Goldwire is a solid veteran PG, but with the way Tabuse played last night it's going to be impossible to let him go.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Goldwire < Tabuse <Chalmers... j/k about the Chalmers part.

It's more like Chalmers < Goldwire < Tabuse (on certain nights)

I think if we cut anyone, it's got to be either Goldwire, Tabuse or... Goldwire.

CUT GOLDWIRE! :curse:


----------



## Kapt Clipper

Showtime87 said:


> Well, it appears Yuta earned himself a job for at least the month that Shaun will be out to begin the season. Five personal fouls in 20 minutes is somewhat troubling, but I like the 3 steals he managed and six assists while going 4-4 from the field. It wasn't against superior competition, but to do that against any NBA team should be proof that you belong in the league.


amen bro!...we need his quickness to change the pace of the game...our other pg's don't have the blazing boykin's like speed to cause havoc on the defense...personally, i don't care if he doesn't score any more points but if he's good for 3 or 4 assists & 1 or 2 steals with 0 t/o's in limited time i would be ecstatic.


----------



## yamaneko

exactly.


----------



## Weasel

However good Tabuse played last game I still think he will be cut, there is no reason to bring in a vetaran player (Goldwire) to only cut him. It would make no sense for the CLippers to cut Goldwire because if they had felt strongly about Tabuse there would have been no need to bring Goldwire in and waste money. :twocents:


----------



## Free Arsenal

I think it'd just be best to keep everyone, and cut them as they get injured.


----------



## Weasel

Free Arsenal said:


> I think it'd just be best to keep everyone, and cut them as they get injured.



They can't, their current roster is 17, 2 must go.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Weasel said:


> They can't, their current roster is 17, 2 must go.


Good bye N'Dong and Goodbye Goldwire.


----------



## yamaneko

with the strength of our SG/SF rotation, id almost say lets get rid of goldwire and white. Id say goldwire and mccarty, but we gave him a 1 million guaranteed deal i believe so no way. White is a decent player for the minimum salary, but again, how much playing time would he get? Youve got maggette and mobley who no doubt will play big minutes. Then youve got your deffensive stopper in Q Ross. Throw in Singleton and Mccarty, who will both get minutes at SF, not to mention an emergency player in Korolev. And lets not forget once livingston comes back, we will see him on the court with cassell at the same time. Last but not least, we have ewing, who i suspsect we will see paired with cassell and/or livingston as well. So im not knocking white at all, im just saying that if we sign him, i see playing time problems.

So my plan is just go with my original prediction of keeping Ndong as an emeregency big man (not to mention great upside), and tabuse as an emergency PG, as well as marketing phenomenan. However, the sad reality is, most likely the exact opposite will happen: Clippers will keep goldwire and white.


----------



## Showtime87

This is going to be a sticky situation for sure. The Clippers are in need of another big man and they like what they have in N'Dong. I agree that Goldwire was brought in for a reason, but I still think it's going to be hard for him to earn a spot - especially if Tabuse has another good game like last night's. Let's see what happens, at least this is a good problem to have for the Clippers (for a change).


----------



## DaFranchise

N'Dong played a great game last night and has tons of upside. If we let him go I guarnatee he will be picked up immediately. I say let White and Goldwire go. I m becoming a believer in Tabuse. His quickness is unreal. When is the deadline to make the final cuts?


----------



## Weasel

DaFranchise said:


> When is the deadline to make the final cuts?



I believe the last day would be Nov 30, the day before the season starts in the NBA.


----------



## DaFranchise

Weasel said:


> I believe the last day would be Nov 30, the day before the season starts in the NBA.


Thanks for the info. I hope Mike D and Elgin make the right decisions. However, Im not sure what the right decisions may be.


----------



## yamaneko

im with you dafranchise, but i think were both going to be wrong.


----------



## Unique

Weasel said:


> I believe the last day would be Nov 30, the day before the season starts in the NBA.



Don't You mean October?


----------



## Weasel

Lakermike05 said:


> Don't You mean October?



Yes.


----------



## DaFranchise

yamaneko said:


> im with you dafranchise, but i think were both going to be wrong.


Yeah I know. I gotta admit I was starting to like Tabuse and I was hatin him big time when we signed him. I dont know why we dont give Tabuse a shot and if he fails I bet Goldwire or another solid veteran would still be available.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Playoffs are in the bag. :cheers:


----------

